

"NetTraveler is Running" - Red Star APT Attacks Compromise High-Profile Victims - itsybaev
http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/8105/NetTraveler_is_Running_Red_Star_APT_Attacks_Compromise_High_Profile_Victims

======
lazylland
I hope government IT departments take these threats seriously and start
updgrading/isolating the still significant numbers of Windows XP systems that
have access to critical databases.

